# Finally collected my M2 Competition.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yesterday I collected my M2 Competition from Sytner Harold Wood and I can give you my early impressions as this morning for the first time I took it for a proper drive and I have to say that after owning the original M2, this Competition has gone up another level. It feels 40% better all around. I optioned in the M Sport compound brakes to handle all the extra power, it's surprisingly nimble considering it's almost 50kg heavier. I like the new M Sport seats as they really hug you in with extra bolstering. I've had the car lowered at the dealership prior to delivery and the ride is firm but not in a back breaking way. It's a purpose build vehicle and not for the timid and comfy driver. As you know I don't keep my cars in stock form and one of the first things is to replace that horrible muffler that looks like a Cows udder with a nice set of Remus sports exhausts. Then I'm having fitted adjustable towing arms that the M4 GTS has to really stiffen up the rear of the car before I add even more power with a remap. More mods are planed in the coming weeks. So for now hear she is, only one picture I'm afraid that's taken from my iPhone on a cloudy morning.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Been waiting for this

Looks fab SB :thumb:

More pic's, in side & out, needed buddy


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

And we’re off  enjoy the ride literally &#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## IODETAIL (Mar 20, 2019)

Looks great!!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Lovely motor !!

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I can't see the photos 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice SB, she looks a beauty :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cant see the pics!!!!!! I'm sure its gorgeous SB. I'll have q look on the iPad when I get home. 

Health to enjoy, mate. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks very nice :thumb:

Enjoy


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

That looks quite subtle in silver with completely black wheels. Enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Very nice SB.

I'm sure you'll add more grunt to the beast with your upcoming mods.

We need more pics, interior also please pal.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks good on the black 437m wheels, much better than the standard wheels that come with it. Looking forward to your thoughts and updates, I’m sure it will be a monster with a remap.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I cant see the pics either

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bristle Hound said:


> Been waiting for this
> 
> Looks fab SB :thumb:
> 
> More pic's, in side & out, needed buddy


I will my friend, I know it's not much of a picture but when everything Is finished to my satisfaction I will create a new thread.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> Very nice SB.
> 
> I'm sure you'll add more grunt to the beast with your upcoming mods.
> 
> We need more pics, interior also please pal.


More pics will certainly follow in the coming weeks, she badly needs a detail.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks the nuts mate. Enjoy. What kind of gains are you hoping for from the map?


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Lovely motor. A new exhaust is normally the first thing I buy for a new car. I do like it on black rims, I'd happily live without diamond cut rims.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Lovely car mate. Can't wait to see what you do with it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> I'd happily live without diamond cut rims.


The lacquer has failed on my BMW wheels in places and looks awful.

In time I will get them painted / powder coated to remove the worst thing in wheels ever.

Nice car that, as all beemers are IMO.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Congrats, your in for a load of fun again, I love the HS I may well be back in a BMW next when new M3/4 comes out or I may even get a Hyper hot hatch as we need to call them know, enjoy


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

President Swirl said:


> Looks the nuts mate. Enjoy. What kind of gains are you hoping for from the map?


Spoke to my tuner a couple of months ago and he says from a single stage tune with no hard can easily top 520 BHP, I'll take that any day of the week.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

c87reed said:


> Lovely motor. A new exhaust is normally the first thing I buy for a new car. I do like it on black rims, I'd happily live without diamond cut rims.


Yeas fella, a new exhaust is a must with this car, it's the worst thing about it. Remus have developed a nice package for it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> Congrats, your in for a load of fun again, I love the HS I may well be back in a BMW next when new M3/4 comes out or I may even get a Hyper hot hatch as we need to call them know, enjoy


You know what Derek, the Hokenhiem silver is a much nicer car than the Long Beach blue I had simply because under different light, the shade is different. Under cloudy skies it looks like a grey primer and when the sun is out it looks like a pearlescent white. The next M3/M4 should have switchable RW/AWD modes.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Have you looked at Evolve in Luton for tuning he seems highly recommended on Cutters he was at Vmax with his new M5 last week Imran seems a top bloke


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> Have you looked at Evolve in Luton for tuning he seems highly recommended on Cutters he was at Vmax with his new M5 last week Imran seems a top bloke


Yep Derek I know Imran, spoke to him a couple of times I'm taking the Competition to him in a couple of weeks to have fitted the new Eventuri intake system.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Have you looked at Evolve in Luton for tuning he seems highly recommended on Cutters he was at Vmax with his new M5 last week Imran seems a top bloke


There used to be a place in Luton that did tuning, name escapes me but it was about a thousand years ago, anyway my then boss took his modified Quattro to them for tuning and they reported back it was showing 125bhp and he should consider upgrading it.

They weren't very good at running a rolling road :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Didn't PTS used to be in Luton in the days of the Cosworth ?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Very nice car mate:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Absolutely brill SB! Can't wait for a detail thread and more photos!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Very smart. 

Enjoy.


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Lovely car SB! Enjoy!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Really, really nice any issues with warranty over your planned upgrades


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

camerashy said:


> Really, really nice any issues with warranty over your planned upgrades


Will be no issues at all, the Remus Exhaust won't cause any warranty issues unless it is proved that the exhaust is at fault for example the brakes and I never had any issues with my previous M2 and that had a lot of mods.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Only just seen this buddy! Awesome bit of kit! Enjoy!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------

